# MKIV Jetta bolt pattern



## VWolfs (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm looking at buying some new wheels for my MKIV jetta, I've been researching and i'm seeing that 5x110 is the standard bolt pattern for it, but would 18" wheels with a 5x112 pattern fit on it? I found some pretty nice Enkei wheels for around 740 shipped. I'm new to this kind of stuff, so be gentle. I'm learning.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Jetta bolt pattern (VWolfs)*

Bolt pattern is 5x100. You can fit 5x112 with adapters


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MKIV Jetta bolt pattern (VWolfs)*

Yours is 5x100
Adapters can be used, but it will depend on the width and offset of the wheels.


----------



## VWolfs (Apr 6, 2009)

okay, so how do i determine if the offset will fit on my car? Whats the minimum and maximum offset, if anyone knows off hand, as well as a place where i can find relatively inexpensive 5x100-5x112 bolt adapters?
Anyone know of any nice looking 5x100 18" wheels + tire combinations? Thanks again everyone for the input.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWolfs)*

Look for wheels with a bolt pattern of 5x100.
If you have these types of questions you need to do a lot of research on your own before you dive into the world of making wheels fit and the issues when .5mm can make or break fitment.
The offset depends entirely on the width of the wheel. Without the width and original offset no one can help with fitment.
Adapters start at about $300. That is the cheapest.
There are THOUSANDS of 18'' wheel+tire combinations.


----------



## Cryptic_Snow (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

That helped me a bit. I'm in the same boat trying to find 19" rims for my Jetta. Adapters seem like a waste of money going that route.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

raderwerks.com sells adapters. i am unaware of the price but the 300 bucks dude posted earlier is ridiculous


----------

